

Show HN: Get Adblock - benbristow
http://benbristow.github.io/getadblock/

======
stevekemp
It looks like the link for "Download Adblock Edge for Mozilla Firefox" points
to IE.

~~~
c-rack
See
[https://github.com/benbristow/getadblock/pull/1](https://github.com/benbristow/getadblock/pull/1)

